# custom printed poly mailers



## atlas24 (Feb 13, 2017)

Does anyone know of any manufacturer that makes custom poly mailers that doesn't require a high minimum order quantity? The most I would need is an order of 250. I'm just trying to do a simple design. I want the poly bag all black and my logo white on the front.

Are there any users here that offer this service?

If anybody has any input I appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## CaptainDorsey (Apr 26, 2015)

I went with Cruz label. When I got a quote at first for their standard mil plastic, the min was 1k. It was very affordable. I went with a thicker material which raised my min to 5k. But he thicker material wasn't that much of a difference. I'll upload a pic of mine


----------



## firesprint (Mar 8, 2017)

What about just ordering some decals for now until you need more of them? We these and put them our sample kit boxes. With a vinyl decal instead of a paper sticker, it looks pretty professional I think. Nice and glossy!


----------



## w00ds (Dec 25, 2014)

Stickermule.com prints poly mailers and is quick and easy to use. They are limited to 10"x13" as of now.

W00ds


----------

